# You know you love chickens



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

You know you love chickens when you do this in your spare time


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

When it's all you can think about!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

That is funny....LOL


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet! ........


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes you know you love chickens when you give them a room in your house all to themselves! And check on the chicks every 20 minutes! Lol.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

realsis said:


> Yes you know you love chickens when you give them a room in your house all to themselves! And check on the chicks every 20 minutes! Lol.


that isn't love it's obsession!!!  my chickens don't reside in the same building that i do....they stay outside!!!


----------

